# PEEPS USING liverpool victoria READ THIS



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

http://skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13435

Just thought i would put this up.

Graham


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Just checked with LV*

Although there are no formal policy changes regarding vehicle modifications, it would seem that age is a key factor in what LV will tolerate.

Both of our cars are with LV, and even with Tracey's going twin turbo, LV have no issues.

But I will be depositing full spec lists with them to be vetted against the underwriters criteria. Rather now than after the crunch.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think half the company just don't know what is going on - if you ring up sometimes you will get an operator who swears blind they don't insure modified cars, the other half of the time they do...

I've just taken out a new policy with them LAST WEEK on my modified GTR33 and paid in full. I have yet to send them my NCD. I will send it with a list of my mods and see what happens...
T


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I have just spoken to them and they confirmed on the phone (letter to come) that I am covered. Actually, come to think about it, the mods appear on my insurance document.


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

Howsie said:


> I have just spoken to them and they confirmed on the phone (letter to come) that I am covered. Actually, come to think about it, the mods appear on my insurance document.


Howsie, how long have u had your policy with them if u dont mind answering.
My policy has just been cancelled by LV.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

This is the second year. Just been renewed about a month ago.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I went through this recently with them. First they give me a good quote for modified car, the usual story abouy CC and not BHP. I get quote in the post. I ring up a few weeks later to buy it and i get someone else who say modifed cars are a no no!!

Rang around all day, called them back and got some else who said no its the CC they care about, they can be done under misselling as all calls are recorded, so i bought the policy then and there, as the guy had confimed i would be covered even with my mods.

Fingers crossed i don't need to claim, i fi do and they try and get out it, then a call to the omnibuds man (how ever its spelt) should hoepfully make them pay up because they misold. Easy to say i know, but other quotes i was getting were crazy 


Andy


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Agreed, I paid £700 with LV, the next nearest quote I got was £1300! I listed it all too them though, really depends on the operator you get.
T


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Make sure its on your policy document and then you are totally safe.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*FFS*

URGENT!

Liverpool Victoria told me today they will cancel my policy as my car has (relatively minor) mods! This is the third time I've gone through this with them, I am not happy. All because I sent in my NCD documentation with a list of mods (after ringing them last week and them confirming they don't even need that but I could do it if I wanted...)

THIS IS VERY WORRYING FOR ALL SKYLINES INSURED WITH LV. LV told me up to two days ago they were accepting business with modifications as long as engine cc wasn't changed. However lady I spoke to was specifically told by LV underwriters they DO NOT accept any modifications of any description, not even alloys as THEY HAVE NO FACILITY TO RECORD THEM. 

I have managed to prevent them cancelling my policy on the promise of the guys name in LV who is dealing with it (chappie who has posted onto the skyline owners forum). This is doing my head in!!  

T


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Howsie said:


> Make sure its on your policy document and then you are totally safe.


I say it again. Get it in writing and then you have a leg to stand on.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

LV wont give it in writing... they have a policy whereby Engine modifacation cover almost everything from intercooler to turbo... I tried...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

PMJ said:


> LV wont give it in writing... they have a policy whereby Engine modifacation cover almost everything from intercooler to turbo... I tried...


Up to you Paul but I have it in writing from them so I'm happy. I pushed hard but then I have two cars insured with them.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I am afraid to cal them in case they cancel the policy... but I have on the schedule that the car is modded.. just not specific, I called them a few times to get the intercooler added and they told me it was covered under the "engine modifacation " notice on thier system...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I know the feeling! If its in your favour then I would not bother


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Personally am kicking myself, wished I hadn't listed it then I wouldn't be having this problem...

Am going to cause an unholy stink. If they cancel my policy then it stands they have to cancel hundreds of others who are exactly in the same situation as me.

T


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK have the name of a senior guy in LV who apparently knows all about this little 'problem', will let you all know how it goes.
T


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Annoying*

Thought this issue had died out. 

Tony, how old are you? Seems LV have an issue with performance import drivers under the age of 30, which is up from last years (& earlier this year) where the age was 25.

I'm renewing next month, so I'll see what their renewal forms say.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

34!! It's just the woman I spoke to was adamant that the underwriters had told her personally that they couldn't do mods. She was supposed to ring me back today but hasn't.

I'm going to call them shortly now I've got guy who knows about it name.
T


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

*Has anyone with*

'89-'91 R32GTR that's insured with LV? 
Everytime I ring up, they keep telling me that my '90 R32GTR is not listed


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*I had several conversation with LV about this*

Last month. Eventually, they told me that a particular underwriter was wrong, but it seems that the problem will not go away. I will be speaking with them sometime in the next couple of days and will ask for a clarification that I can post here.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*So far*

It seems to be an issue with the new policies - within the last eighteen months or so.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

What a load of sh1te. This is why I moved from normal insurance onto competition insurance. Unlimited mods at a price. The sort of policy rally cars use whilst they are on the road - loads of mods that change regularly.
LV have seemed a bit hit and miss for some time. A-plan seemed a lot more helpful.
Dave


----------



## Niceplums (Nov 9, 2004)

Try What Car? Insurance (it's provided by LV) - got me a good deal on a modded RX7 and coughed up when it went pair shaped and my wife in her wisdom wrapped it around a golf! It was a total write off and they even coughed up extra to cover the mods and (5th) engine rebuild - god I hate rotarys!!

N


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*That's it then...*

This is the text of a Working Procedure Amendment for Liverpool Victoria:

First of all, with effect from the 18th November 2004 I regret to inform you that we will no longer be offering new insurance policies on modified vehicles. The only exceptions to this are alloy wheels, sunroof, tow bar and any modifications relating to a disability.
All current policies issued before 18th November 2004 will continue on the existing basis - even if it has been established that the vehicle has been modified in anyway. In respect of an incident occurring , the claim will be settled on the basis of any repairs will result in the vehicle being put back in a pre-incident condition.

In the event of a current customer wanting to transfer their cover from one vehicle to a different, modified, vehicle then we are no longer able to offer cover. The exceptions to this are as before i.e. alloy wheels, sunroof, tow bar and any modifications relating to a disability.

In the event of an existing customer calling to request a quotation for additional modifications then we would no longer be able to offer cover on that vehicle, with the exception being as before i.e. alloy wheels, sunroof, tow bar and any modifications relating to a disability.

I hope this has cleared everything up for you and if you require any more information please do not hesitate to contact me.

Yours,

Liverpool Victoria.


NB: An unofficial discussion resulted in the admission that even if your older policy (pre May 2003-ish) pays out, it will be like getting blood out of a stone re modifications.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So basically, you can keep your insurance cover with us but you can't change a damn thing? Oh and you might not get full satisfaction on your payout either? I only took out my policy in September, I've got a long year ahead of me then.

T


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Hay DaveWilkins, whats this company you got your policy from? Sounds like a policy for me, as mines up in Jan, but thank god its a bit cheaper than a new Skyline.

Will


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sorry for late reply. Competition car insurance 

You need an MSA licence and to be a member of a competition car club. I joined the Nottingham Sports Car Club and intended to do a few sprints. I will be doing as many as I can afford in 2005


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

Eagle Eyes said:


> '89-'91 R32GTR that's insured with LV?
> Everytime I ring up, they keep telling me that my '90 R32GTR is not listed


I'm insured with them with an H reg gtr-32. Any car registered after Sep 1990 is classed as model year 91 so they can insure those, which is what I have done.

For some unknown reason they have just offered me a renewal on the car for less than £200 for the whole 12 months! They know about the mods (or at least I told them on the phone and they did their usual 'we don't care unless the engine capacity has changed' routine). It says nothing on the schedule about mods but as far as I am concerned a completely fresh GTR would cost them more to replace as I'd imagine there are few GTRs out there that haven't been breathed on so they get a better deal in the event of a total loss anyway. Also assuming it will be a third party's fault if I got a damage claim the other insurance company has no rights to refuse to pay out if my car is modified. I have paid in full now, and had the documents with the renewal quote so they had better not wriggle out of it


----------

